
Encrypted WebRTC Chat (Packaged Chrome App) - ncnc
http://www.encrypted.chat
======
arnaudbud
Good job! I just shared your work to the RTC community:
[http://www.rtc.news/posts/aRZANoKJyDaRw4SQo/encrypted-
webrtc...](http://www.rtc.news/posts/aRZANoKJyDaRw4SQo/encrypted-webrtc-chat-
packaged-chrome-app)

~~~
ncnc
Thanks!

------
ncnc
I made this encrypted chat as a hobby project. I hope to make it work on iOS
and Android as well at some point.

